# back-up piece



## TXWheeledShooter (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello Fellow Ruger Fans,

I was wondering if I could get some advice on a good back-up piece. I'm looking for something I could carry in an ankle holster or in a pocket if the occasion prevents me from wearing a holster. I know there is always a .380 but first of all I'm a man and also a Texan. I'm kidding, ladies please don't be mad .

I'm not a fan of the idea of getting a .380 because even many experts will tell you you have to empty the chamber before dropping an attacker. Plus I've never seen a .380 that holds more than about 8 rounds. If 3 or 4 armed guys come at me, I don't like those odds.

It would be great if someone could suggest a sub-compact in 9, .40, or even .45. In that instance I wouldn't need all that many rounds because I have more bang. It doesn't even necessarily have to be a Ruger. I just know that Ruger people are good people.

Thanks in advance,

Brandon


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry I'm not gonna tell you what you want to hear.

But the Ruger LCP in .380 is a excellent back up gun and very easy to carry in ankle holster or a pocket holster.










I carry mine in my front pocket in a DeSantis Nemesis holster ( I never know it's there.)

Years ago when I was a LEO officer I carried a S&W compact 9mm as a backup.

Man it was a load - I mean a load to carry.

I'm not aware of any 9 mm that are as light as the LCP :smt082

So you got some decisions to make - weight vs. caliber.

Good luck with your decision.

Let us know what you decide.

:smt1099


----------

